# O Scale 6029 uncoupler wiring



## novice

I have 2 6029 uncouplers but I can't find the instructions for wiring them.

Does anyone know which wires go where, does it even matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjcruiser

You should get familiar with the Olsen's online library ... a great resource.

Here's their info on the 6029 ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=688

That said, their website is often down on weekends, and the link wasn't working for me tonight. Try it again in a day or so, and it will likely be running OK.

TJ


----------



## novice

Cool thx TJ - not working for me either. I try tomorrow


----------



## T-Man

Why wait? 
The 6019 and the RCS controller was discussed here. Thanks to you it is now found. I was going to comment on your number 6029 but as I searched the 6019 I did not find what I wanted. I had listed it under 1019. . So here is the diagram and I added the link to the collection.

Check out the 027 manual in O Scale Thread. If you want some more gemeral information.
I found that a 1019 track was made but I cannot find more on the 6029 controller. It is only a part list at Olsen's.


----------



## novice

Thanks T Man - no offense but that diagram isn't helping me much - I'm not very good at that kind of stuff.

I just need to know what wires come off it and go where on a switch.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

T's right ... the link for the 6029 I gave above was for parts info, only. Take a look at the 6019 ... diagram should match T-Man's info, perhaps clarifying a bit ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=687

The top half of the diagram shows the track section with its 3 normal rails and its 2 short control rails. The bottom half of the diagram shows the control button box and the 4 power leads coming out of that.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Olsen's root page is a useful thing to keep handy, lots of good info on much of the post-war stuff there.

Olsen's Train Service & Repair Library


----------



## T-Man

novice said:


> Thanks T Man - no offense but that diagram isn't helping me much - I'm not very good at that kind of stuff.
> 
> I just need to know what wires come off it and go where on a switch.


These always get me confused so if you look down at the controller and you have wires that is half the battle. Replacing them is another problem. Looking down at the controller, the right off the controller goes to the center rail. The left goes to the nearest outer rail, The second left connects to the left shoe rail(between center and outer towards you), then the final wire is from th othe inner rail. Now that left inner rail also has a wire from the coil and the other wire from the coil is connected to the far outer rail.

Yoou are going to need to check these connections under the track. This is for a 6019 track. In the future you are going to get plenty of practice with diagrams.


----------



## novice

I don't have what is pictured in that diagram - I'm going to take some pics of what I have and post it - maybe that will help point me in the right direction.

Probably should have done that first - duh!

Also I went to Olsens and wasn't able to find anything using their search. There must be a magic way of searching things, because you guys are finding things and I'm not.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you use the link I provided? Olsen's Train Service & Repair Library

If you go there, under the first link called Lionel RC Track you'll then see another link called RCS/UCS/6019 Remote Control Sets. 

You'll find the wiring for all the different types of remote control tracks in those pages.


----------



## novice

GRJ - yes I went there. Mine is a 6029, the only diagram is for a 6019 which looks nothing like mine (mine doesn't have a switch).

If I click on the 6029, I get this: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=688 which is just a parts list.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you look specifically at the last link? That shows the wiring for the UCS track, that's your standard O31 remote track. It gives clear wiring for the O31 remote control track.


*This is the track we're talking about (from that link):*












*Here's the diagram I'm speaking of, same set of pages:*


----------



## novice

I don't have that track - but I think figure 7 may work.

Thx - gotta look at the bottom of the track see if looks similar


----------



## novice

OK, here are pics of the 2 uncouplers I have - the black one is the 6029 (says so on the bottom)


















The easy part I believe - is hooking a red wire to the red and black to black - then to a switch of some sort. However, from the switch to the transformer - which wire goes where? Here's a link to pics of my transformers (AC and DC)
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6666

The other uncoupler - I have no idea of the model (anyone?)


















Again same questions as the black but this one I need to know what to do with the green wire lol.

I'd like to get both hooked up to the main line if possible since I ran 2 spurs off the main line.


----------



## tjcruiser

I think the 6029's were meant to operate with a #90 control button. That said, I think the 90 is a simple SPST push button, so really any SPST could work.

Not sure about wiring, though ...

TJ


----------



## novice

Thanks TJ I have a few push button switches - I was just going to pick one and use it. Didn't think I had to use a specific switch


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ is correct, those are dirt simple. You simply wire the button to ground (outside rail) for those, they pull the power from the center rail directly. The other uncoupling track is another O27 model, it works the same way except one side of the coil is grounded, and you supply power through the simple push button switch. Neither of those tracks use the two button RCS controller. I wonder if the open one is a Lionel or some other track maker. It has no numbers on it, so I'm thinking it's probably some clone.


----------



## tjcruiser

K-Line ???


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> K-Line ???



I think it is Lionel just newer. 

I think they were trying to hide it some, as the other is real noticeable on the layout with all the black showing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I never knew who made those, though I have three or four in a box here.  It's O27, that's all I know for sure.


----------



## ErnestHouse

Reviving this old thread. I went looking for a wiring diagram for my 6029 and this thread was one of the top Google hits. I can confirm unquestionably that the 6029 is a Lionel product. Made in the USA. It's less useful than the 6019 because in lacks the inner tracks needed for couplers that use a shoe. So in an environment that has both types, you need an uncoupler track for each type.


----------



## teledoc

*Lionel 6029 wiring*

The Lionel 6029 track is only used for uncoupling Magnetic Couplers, of which there are two types. The large plate 480-25 magnetic and the 560 series magnetic coupler. The 560 series looks like a thumbtack, and was made of Delrin Plastic, typically AAR style trucks. The other uncoupling tracks were numbers 6009 and 6149, and were designed for "027" only trackage. They couldn't be used for "0" gauge track. The 6009 was issued in 1953-1955, 6029 issued in 1955-1963, 6149 issued in 1964-1969. The 6149 is the one that is open frame track, without a base plate, and all three types use a SPST switch, such as the 90 control switch. These are POSTWAR uncouple tracks used with magnetic couplers which came out in 1949.

The Uncouple/Unload tracks were the 6019 and the UCS. The 6019 was for "027" issued 1948-1966; the UCS was for "0" issued in 1949-1969 and also for MAGNETIC couplers, and strictly for POSTWAR. They require the 2 button controller.

The PREWAR versions were the 1019 "027 only" (1938-1942 & 1946-1950) for COIL COUPLERS. The RCS "O" only (1938-1942 & 1946-1948) for COIL COUPLERS. The PREWAR Versions were Uncouple/Unload track and required the 2 button controller.

The WIRING for the 6009 & 6029 is just putting a 90 controller, or any SPST and connecting one wire to the left screw, and the other wire to the other screw, and operates from track voltage. By pushing down on the button controller, you are simply completing the circuit from the grounded rail to the center rail, which puts AC into the magnet coil in the track. The 6149 needs a wire from the transformer for power. Photo attached of 6149 wiring, even though the number 6019 is penciled on the sheet. It is the actual paperwork for the 6149.


----------



## ErnestHouse

Great information here. It's all coming back to me from 50 years ago. I had to uncouple some cars on the Milk Car operating track and others on the uncoupling track.

With both 6029 and 1019 tracks in my hand, it was difficult to read this thread with posts to parts lists and wiring diagrams that weren't the 6029 at all. I have both coil type and 560 type couplers so a single 6019 would have handled both. and been a little more efficient installation wise.


----------



## teledoc

ErnestHouse, Hopefully my post cleared up some confusion with the different tracks and which ones were strictly "Uncouple" only, vs. the "Uncouple/Unload" tracks. I had to re-read the books, to remember the different versions, Prewar/Postwar; 027 & 0; Uncouple- Uncouple/Unload. The type of Coupler dictates which one you need, and if the consist has both types (Coil & Magnetic), you need a mix/match of Pre & Postwar tracks.

When searching on eBay, there are a majority, that are listed with wrong descriptions, so it helps knowing the variations, and how they are used.


----------

